
Live coverage of the 7:05pm launch of OSIRIS-REx asteroid sample return mission - r721
http://www.nasa.gov/nasatv
======
r721
YouTube link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmHHpAsMVw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmHHpAsMVw)

